# tapered fork in a 1.1/8 straight tube?



## norther (Dec 2, 2013)

hey guys, im new here.

set my eyes on a fork this season. i dont neceseraly want a tapered fork, but ive found a 2012 RS SID at a great price.
before i make the transaction i need to get my facts right.
my bike has a 1.1/8 head tube, and the fork is 1.1/8 to 1.1/5 at the bottom. ive asked my local "mechanics" if i can fit it to my bike and they all said NO... definitely NO. i begged every one of them to help me remove the fork to check out the headsets and the bottom cups... no one offered because "they had the kettle running". (note: ive never removed a fork myself, so im kind of... lacking courage and experience )
i turned to the forums, and this is what some blokes told me: "yes u can, but u need this kind of bottom cup"
http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modules/_repository/documents/HOPEHEADSETS2011Web.pdf

also, here are some photos of my head tube (external...if it helps).


----------



## J_R_A (Dec 15, 2011)

If the inside diameter of your head tube measures 44mm, yes (It's still a tight squeeze with a 44z and a special headset)....If not- Then no...sorry.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's all dependent on your head tube. model and year frame is that?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Can be done with this if you have a 44mm/zero stack head tube:
Superstar Components - High Spec Parts For Peanuts


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

norther said:


> hey guys, im new here.
> 
> set my eyes on a fork this season. i dont neceseraly want a tapered fork, but ive found a 2012 RS SID at a great price.
> before i make the transaction i need to get my facts right.
> ...


Absolutely NO!
Your frame is made for 1-1/8" straight steer tube forks and only that type of fork.
There is no retrofit or workaround to fit a tapered steer tube fork.
There is no need to pull the fork to check.

Nothing is a great deal if you can not use it, and you can not use a tapered fork on your frame.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Absolutely NO!


So his frame definitely isn't designed for an internal headset?
Cuz it kinda looks that way to me from the pics...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

slapheadmofo said:


> So his frame definitely isn't designed for an internal headset?
> Cuz it kinda looks that way to me from the pics...


It is an internal headset for a 1-1/8" steer tube. Period. Done. No other options.

Appears to be integrated (bearing fit directly in the headtube), not Zerostack (pressed in internal cups). 41mm ID.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

shiggy said:


> It is an internal headset for a 1-1/8" steer tube. Period. Done. No other options.
> 
> Appears to be integrated (bearing fit directly in the headtube), not Zerostack (pressed in internal cups). 41mm ID.


There are always other options. 

But just to clarify, it IS possible to use an adapter to go from straight 1 1/8" to tapered if your frame is set up for a 44mm internal type headset. So the answer in general is 'maybe' rather than 'definitely not', at least until you identify your headset type for sure. Personally, I'm not enough of an expert to be positve I can spot the difference between internal and integrated or semi/integrated from a pic.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

slapheadmofo said:


> There are always other options.


 Such as wasting your money.



> But just to clarify, it IS possible to use an adapter to go from straight 1 1/8" to tapered if your frame is set up for a 44mm internal type headset. So the answer in general is 'maybe' rather than 'definitely not', at least until you identify your headset type for sure. Personally, I'm not enough of an expert to be positve I can spot the difference between internal and integrated or semi/integrated from a pic.


Far from good "options", especially on a carbon frame, at best.
Zerostack cups have a shallower insertion than external cups, so the latter may not fit.
If the external cup has shallow skirts, it puts more stress on the HT.
An external cup adds to the fork axle to crown length, changing the frame angles and changing the handling.
Just get the proper fork.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Such as wasting your money.
> 
> Far from good "options", especially on a carbon frame, at best.
> Zerostack cups have a shallower insertion than external cups, so the latter may not fit.
> ...


Sounds like the whole reason he was looking at the tapered model was that it was a good deal that would save him money. 
And IMO, slightly slackenting the the angles of your typical XC bike is an improvement. 10mm, what's that 1/2 a degree?

I'm not pushing this as the best way to go, but the fact is that the answer to 'Can I put a tapered fork on an 1 1/8" headtube' is "it depends", not "Absolutely NO!"


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

slapheadmofo said:


> Sounds like the whole reason he was looking at the tapered model was that it was a good deal that would save him money.
> And IMO, slightly slackenting the the angles of your typical XC bike is an improvement. 10mm, what's that 1/2 a degree?
> 
> I'm not pushing this as the best way to go, but the fact is that the answer to 'Can I put a tapered fork on an 1 1/8" headtube' is "it depends", not "Absolutely NO!"


Your user name is appropriate. Please do it now.

Get the proper spec fork (lots of deals out there). No need for a new headset to be purchased or installed.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Your user name is appropriate. Please do it now.


If you're ever within reach, I'll be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## norther (Dec 2, 2013)

hey again
please dont fight over my "problem" 

here are some details i managed to acquire today.
this is my tube.

https://i.imgur.com/zjY7psI.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/boBtllf.jpg

and i measured it as deep as i could with a caliper, and the figure said 38.4 mm.

sooo... what do u think?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

norther said:


> and i measured it as deep as i could with a caliper, and the figure said 38.4 mm.
> 
> *sooo... what do u think?*


Listen to Shiggy for starters...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

norther said:


> hey again
> please dont fight over my "problem"
> 
> here are some details i managed to acquire today.
> ...


About all I can tell from the new pics is that the top might be a Zerostack. The bottom might be ZS or it may be integrated. What type of bearing was in there?

What was 38.4mm "deep"?

I just realized these are top/bottom pics.

It does seem the frame is aluminum with very ground down welds (and not much penetration).

The top looks like there were loose (caged?) bearings in there, so likely a cheap ZS headset.

Possible but not practical to try to use a tapered fork. Need to add the cost of a new headset and installation, and know your handling may change in a manner you may not like.
Expect it to void your warranty, too.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

all i could tell is that the frame is def not carbon


----------



## norther (Dec 2, 2013)

@fishwrinkle
lol. u dont say? i know it is ALU, i never wanted a CF bike, nor can afford one . thanx anyway.
@shiggy 38.4 mm the inside diameter of the head tube. i was saying that i tried to get the caliper as deep as i could cause i wanted to measure the very middle of the tube, but i couldnt. anyhow... at the bottom i only had some seals and a simple ball bearing.
thanks fo the useful info. i will go for a 2013 reba rl; i know this fork can be found with a straight 1/8. any recommandations on headsets/bottom cups for a Reba?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

lol i was referring to shiggy saying its a carbon in post 9. :ciappa:


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Norther, 

what kind of bike is that?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

norther said:


> any recommandations on headsets/bottom cups for a Reba?


Anything wrong with the headset that's on there now? 
If not, all you have to do is pop the crown race off the old fork and install it on the new one, then slap it all back together.

The diameter you want to measure would be the inside, right at the bottom/top of the headtube rather than in the middle.

Also, as asked a couple times before - what is the make and model of the bike?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

You would need to remove the headset cups to know if using a tapered steerer is possible. As shiggy noted, headset cup insertion depth would be the biggest issue.


----------



## norther (Dec 2, 2013)

the frame is B-FORCE. dont know the model and i didn't find anything online about them. the fella i bought it from said they are made in the czech republic. (like that was going impress me or smthing...) i bought it because it was cheap, and because it is a platform on which i can learn ... improve... and improve myself as a "rider". i asked on other forums before about this brand but no one heard of b-force. here are some more pics, if u have better luck finding something about b-force please let me know. 
https://i.imgur.com/yHVJI7E.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/OOHVn31.jpg
other than the branding, the frame has "ALU 7005 TRIPLE BUTTED. HYDROFORMED" written on it. and "mtb 26" ... doooh 
the only fact i know, is that it is obvoius they are not some premium, established brand


----------



## norther (Dec 2, 2013)

@slapheadmofo
nothing wrong with the current sets. guess im good to go


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Norther, 

there is nothing wrong with the type of bike that you have, no need to be apologetic about it. (Seem that way slightly) We're just asking so that we can now more 'about' your bike, so we can help you.

That being said, I did a quick search and nothing came up about it. However, looking at the pic links, especially the second one, it looks to me that you have an 'internal' headset. There's nothing wrong with just using your current headset with the new fork (straight steerer'd). You just need to remove the crown race from your current fork, and re-install it on the new one. 

If you do want to upgrade your headset, you need to replace it with the same type...which to me looks to be 'internal'. But I'd make sure by going into a shop, and having them literally put their hands on it and see.


----------



## norther (Dec 2, 2013)

@johchribs
thnks for the nice words 
i feel very annoyed `cause i went to three mechanics until someone offered to help me pull the fork out. (and some of them were like "ur bike is too cheap for a new fork"). and i realy want to have it installed before the holidays. so, yeah... i feel a bit akward.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*cheap, maybe...*

but it is a nice looking bike :thumbsup: love the white and gray...just a snapshot observation...search and find the best price on a straight tube 1.125 white Reba...bail on the conversion nonsense, but does it make any sense to even consider putting $500ish into a "no-name" $500 bike? :madman: good luck. Then again, does Rockshox even make a white Reba?


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I agree with johchribs. If your current headset feels fine, pick up a 1 1/8" straight steerer fork, and go to the helpful mechanic to get the new fork installed. Another thing to think about when buying a fork, especially if it's used, is whether or not the steerer has been cut. If it has, and it's too short, it won't work for you. If it's a new, un-cut fork, you'll just have to have the crown race installed, steerer tube possibly cut a tad, and a star-nut installed. 

Sounds like those other mechanics aren't deserving of your money. It takes only a couple of minutes to verify the size of a steerer tube. Good luck!


----------



## norther (Dec 2, 2013)

@time229er
yes, RS does make white rebas. but im not interested in the colour, im going for "bang for the buck". the fella who wanted to sell me the SID rlt wanted 250-260 dollars. so i told him im gonna keep it simple and go for 1/8 fork. so i found 2013 reba rl's at 230-240, including the poplock. (not a 2nd hand unit like that SID). so yeah.... im going for the reba


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Good find man. Just the beginning of your upgrade-itis affliction!


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*you're stylin'...*



norther said:


> @time229er
> yes, RS does make white rebas. but im not interested in the colour, im going for "bang for the buck". the fella who wanted to sell me the SID rlt wanted 250-260 dollars. so i told him im gonna keep it simple and go for 1/8 fork. so i found 2013 reba rl's at 230-240, including the poplock. (not a 2nd hand unit like that SID). so yeah.... im going for the reba


good job :thumbsup: let the forum know how it works for you!


----------

